# Scared of going fast!!!



## Neilingle

Help..... I have been boarding a few years now and think I have reasonable technique in turns and carving etc. problem is a am a naturally cautious person and always think what could happen in a given situation etc.

Problems my girlfriend filmed me at my local fridge today and I was shocked how slow I looked, although technique was solid.

What's the best way of letting the brakes off and gaining speed and confidence?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## BigmountainVMD

How often do you ride? I has issues here for many years... but it eventually just went away. There is always room for improvement obviously, but I feel like I can keep up with everyone that I consider to be fairly good snowboarders. I'm quite a cautious person. Always the guy to think first... jumps later. 

I've been riding for almost a decade, but the first 6 or 7 years I was only going 10 to 15 times per season. In the last 3 years I have been on the hill around 200 days, and my skills have increased much much more, including going much faster, hitting big jumps, cliff drops and boxes (I am deathly afraid of hitting anything but the short, wide, flat ones).

And btw, video often makes it look like you are going slower than it feels when you are out there. What looks like 10 or 15 mph could actually be 25 or 30 in real life.

Also, don't let anyone come on here and tell you it's your board. It's not.

On another note, if you are carving and bringing your board all the way across the hill, you will bleed off a lot of speed. By opening your turns and pointing your board more downhill, you will go faster. You don't need to straightline it, just know that the more your board is pointed across the fall line, the slower you will go. S turns vs. ~ turns...


----------



## RockSteady

Neilingle said:


> Help..... I have been boarding a few years now and think I have reasonable technique in turns and carving etc. problem is a am a naturally cautious person and always think what could happen in a given situation etc.
> 
> Problems my girlfriend filmed me at my local fridge today and I was shocked how slow I looked, although technique was solid.
> 
> What's the best way of letting the brakes off and gaining speed and confidence?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neil


You have the opposite problem as me. The truth is hauling ass is fun but unless you are using great techniques it's not too useful in progression. I would recommend first to not give a shit about how fast you looked in the video and just continue going the speed you've been going if you've been having fun. Remember the goal is fun not speed. Now that being said if you still have the need to fly just gradually start pointing your board more and making much longer faster turns...the trick is to do this so gradually you barely notice...slow progression is the best progression. Just B-lining crazy shit like I like to do occasionally is just for kicks and is a little crazy but just hauling ass with good technique and proper edge control is what snowboarding is all about.


----------



## mastershake

RockSteady said:


> You have the opposite problem as me. The truth is hauling ass is fun but unless you are using great techniques it's not too useful in progression. I would recommend first to not give a shit about how fast you looked in the video and just continue going the speed you've been going if you've been having fun. Remember the goal is fun not speed. Now that being said if you still have the need to fly just gradually start pointing your board more and making much longer faster turns...the trick is to do this so gradually you barely notice...slow progression is the best progression. Just B-lining crazy shit like I like to do occasionally is just for kicks and is a little crazy but just hauling ass with good technique and proper edge control is what snowboarding is all about.


"slow progression is the best progression" very nicely said.

just have fun. figure out what it is that scares you about going fast and start slowly de-sensitizing yourself to it. 

also I'd like to point out that going fast does not equate to having fun. if you're having fun all this time then just keep doing what you're doing, nobody cares how fast you're going if you have a smile at the end of the day.


----------



## Gdog42

I used to be kinda slow, too. I got over it because luckily the 2 guys I usually snowboard with like to bomb it down runs. The only way I could keep up wth them was to throw my fear to the ground and go balls-out fast. 

Sure, I caught an edge a couple of times but the falls aren't really much worse than they are when going slow. I've actually realized now that I'm much more likely to catch an edge when I'm going slow because I'm in way more control at higher speeds. I've fallen a lot more often when going slow than when going fast, so speeding up more actually turned out to be beneficial.

Ride with some friends of about the same skill and challenge yourself to get down the run before they do. Or just see someone who's pretty fast and try to do the same. This will naturally increase you speed. 
It also helps to carve less and stay on one edge for longer before rocking to the other, while going in a straight line if you're clear.

I know it worked for me because now I'm calmly just as fast as they are and once I've even out-ridden a ski patrol guy who was pissed at me for strapping in on the lift! 

But Like the guys above said, no one really cares and you should just have fun. Speed doesn't really matter unless you're trying to keep up or get away from someone.


----------



## RockSteady

"just have fun. figure out what it is that scares you about going fast and start slowly de-sensitizing yourself to it. 

also I'd like to point out that going fast does not equate to having fun. if you're having fun all this time then just keep doing what you're doing, nobody cares how fast you're going if you have a smile at the end of the day.[/QUOTE]

Well said, that smile's important, too much speed has wiped that beautiful smile right off my face a few memorable times.


----------



## Soggysnow

I have the same problem. I'm usually the slower one in the pack. I had a fall and broke my tail home my first week snowboarding a couple of years back so in icy conditions, especially on cat tracks I meet ppl at the lift so I can go my own pace as i really get sketched out.
Sometimes though I just feel unstable at high speeds, Like if someone cut me off I could not stop. I don't like it.

I have two boards, my new reg camber feels better than my hybrid for speed. I know I need to work on getting on a cleaner toe edge,but don't know how to without turning.

Looking about 3 turns ahead has helped (when it's not a whiteout or flat light)


----------



## chomps1211

Snowolf said:


> Speed is subjective and without seeing you ride and seeing at what speed you get spooked, it is hard to give accurate advice...
> 
> ...In general however, speed comes naturally with confidence. When you feel in control, you will have the confidence to go faster within reason. Do you have any control issues that give you reason to lack confidence at speed?
> 
> Now depending on the speed we are talking about and the snow conditions, yes your board absolutely can and does make a difference. _Try bombing a bumpy icy run at 50 MPH on park noodle versus doing it on stiff, damp free ride board; huge difference and this difference will translate into your confidence to go fast.
> 
> Snow conditions also make a difference. I slow down on hard, churned up icy crud but will point it in powder or on fresh groomed corduroy._ Part of speed control is also common sense so keep in mind that just because someone else may be bombing a run, you might just be riding responsibly to ride in control.


It was very cool to read this today,.. I just got back from 3 days up north & the conditions were pretty good, although it was good hard-packed powder with 3-5 inches of fresh being added on top, it was _very_ bumpy & cut up as hell. I thought I was riding it pretty damn fast on both the Arbor & the RGR! Both boards handled it really well,.. That is until they ran a couple groomers down the runs after dark on Sat. night!

They put down about two strips of fresh corduroy down each of the Black diamonds,.. (_...yes, these were at least decent black runs!_) I got going S-O-O-O-O fast that I scared the livin' shit outta myself. I kept thinking that the Rome was _never_ gonna hold the turns at these speeds, but in the fresh groomers it bit in really sweet! I know I never went that fast down ANY blue or black run I've been on before!!

IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!! I kept following the groomers to each of the Back & Blue runs they were working and just FLYING down them! After the first run, I never once felt out of control! I was definitely "In Control" but it still scared the shit out of me!! But the kind of scared I was feeling after the first run was Not,.. Oh shit I'm fucked!! It was,.. "Holy shit this is *awesome* fuckin' fast!!!" Once I saw that even the Rome rocker would hold a line on the smoothed out stuff, my confidence increased & I know I set several personal best's for speed on half a dozen of those runs! *Scared shitless and smiling ear to ear down all of 'em!!!!*  :yahoo: :yahoo:

I was _Jacked Up and Jabberin'_ from the adrenaline high for an hour after!!! :yahoo: :thumbsup: 

Just wish there'd been enough time to go and get the Arbor out of check and point that sucker down a couple of those freshly groomed runs!! It would have been all tracked up & cut to hell by the time I could! None of it lasted longer than two or three runs before getting all bumped up again!

But while it lasted,.. It was SWEET!!!!!


----------



## blunted_nose

chomps1211 said:


> It was very cool to read this today,.. I just got back from 3 days up north & the conditions were pretty good, although it was good hard-packed powder with 3-5 inches of fresh being added on top, it was _very_ bumpy & cut up as hell. I thought I was riding it pretty damn fast on both the Arbor & the RGR! Both boards handled it really well,.. That is until they ran a couple groomers down the runs after dark on Sat. night!
> 
> They put down about two strips of fresh corduroy down each of the Black diamonds,.. (_...yes, these were at least decent black runs!_) I got going S-O-O-O-O fast that I scared the livin' shit outta myself. I kept thinking that the Rome was _never_ gonna hold the turns at these speeds, but in the fresh groomers it bit in really sweet! I know I never went that fast down ANY blue or black run I've been on before!!
> 
> IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!! I kept following the groomers to each of the Back & Blue runs they were working and just FLYING down them! After the first run, I never once felt out of control! I was definitely "In Control" but it still scared the shit out of me!! But the kind of scared I was feeling after the first run was Not,.. Oh shit I'm fucked!! It was,.. "Holy shit this is *awesome* fuckin' fast!!!" Once I saw that even the Rome rocker would hold a line on the smoothed out stuff, my confidence increased & I know I set several personal best's for speed on half a dozen of those runs! *Scared shitless and smiling ear to ear down all of 'em!!!!*  :yahoo: :yahoo:
> 
> I was _Jacked Up and Jabberin'_ from the adrenaline high for an hour after!!! :yahoo: :thumbsup:
> 
> Just wish there'd been enough time to go and get the Arbor out of check and point that sucker down a couple of those freshly groomed runs!! It would have been all tracked up & cut to hell by the time I could! None of it lasted longer than two or three runs before getting all bumped up again!
> 
> But while it lasted,.. It was SWEET!!!!!


I live for that feeling. Scaring yourself with something you just did on purpose and it worked out.


----------



## Efilnikufesin

chomps1211 said:


> It was very cool to read this today,.. I just got back from 3 days up north & the conditions were pretty good, although it was good hard-packed powder with 3-5 inches of fresh being added on top, it was _very_ bumpy & cut up as hell. I thought I was riding it pretty damn fast on both the Arbor & the RGR! Both boards handled it really well,.. That is until they ran a couple groomers down the runs after dark on Sat. night!
> 
> They put down about two strips of fresh corduroy down each of the Black diamonds,.. (_...yes, these were at least decent black runs!_) I got going S-O-O-O-O fast that I scared the livin' shit outta myself. I kept thinking that the Rome was _never_ gonna hold the turns at these speeds, but in the fresh groomers it bit in really sweet! I know I never went that fast down ANY blue or black run I've been on before!!
> 
> IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!! I kept following the groomers to each of the Back & Blue runs they were working and just FLYING down them! After the first run, I never once felt out of control! I was definitely "In Control" but it still scared the shit out of me!! But the kind of scared I was feeling after the first run was Not,.. Oh shit I'm fucked!! It was,.. "Holy shit this is *awesome* fuckin' fast!!!" Once I saw that even the Rome rocker would hold a line on the smoothed out stuff, my confidence increased & I know I set several personal best's for speed on half a dozen of those runs! *Scared shitless and smiling ear to ear down all of 'em!!!!*  :yahoo: :yahoo:
> 
> I was _Jacked Up and Jabberin'_ from the adrenaline high for an hour after!!! :yahoo: :thumbsup:
> 
> Just wish there'd been enough time to go and get the Arbor out of check and point that sucker down a couple of those freshly groomed runs!! It would have been all tracked up & cut to hell by the time I could! None of it lasted longer than two or three runs before getting all bumped up again!
> 
> But while it lasted,.. It was SWEET!!!!!


There are a few smart phone apps that track all your speed such as average, top, and sustained speed along with other stats such as vertical for the day and air time and shows graphs of speed on which parts of the slope.

Hit 52.34 mph hour last year with my goal being to break 50, working on breaking 60 this year. Scare the shit out of myself sometimes, but I love the adrenaline rush from it, though I have only managed 54.32 so far.


----------



## sabatoa

Efilnikufesin said:


> There are a few smart phone apps that track all your speed such as average, top, and sustained speed along with other stats such as vertical for the day and air time and shows graphs of speed on which parts of the slope.
> 
> Hit 52.34 mph hour last year with my goal being to break 50, working on breaking 60 this year. Scare the shit out of myself sometimes, but I love the adrenaline rush from it, though I have only managed 54.32 so far.


My goal was 50mph this season. I'm sure I would have hit it had my season lasted longer. The resorts weren't even fully open before my season ended.


----------



## blunted_nose

sabatoa said:


> My goal was 50mph this season. I'm sure I would have hit it had my season lasted longer. The resorts weren't even fully open before my season ended.


I feel for you bro. If my season ended like that i would of lost my mind. Even the though of summer before the next winter makes me want to cry. Recover and you will hit 50 in no time... 

Arsenal, you should race me at sunshine next time we meet up. i want to see how slow i am...


----------



## Efilnikufesin

sabatoa said:


> My goal was 50mph this season. I'm sure I would have hit it had my season lasted longer. The resorts weren't even fully open before my season ended.


Read that thread where you hurt yourself, rest up and get back out there when you can. Did a similar thing on a jump last year but luckily only bruised a disc thank god.


----------



## sabatoa

blunted_nose said:


> I feel for you bro. If my season ended like that i would of lost my mind. Even the though of summer before the next winter makes me want to cry. Recover and you will hit 50 in no time...


I was bitter at first but now it just makes me hungry to get better and step up my game for next season. 



Efilnikufesin said:


> Read that thread where you hurt yourself, rest up and get back out there when you can. Did a similar thing on a jump last year but luckily only bruised a disc thank god.


phew, close calls. I saw a vid of David_Z doing the same thing. Knocked him clean out. Cray.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

BigmountainVMD said:


> Also, don't let anyone come on here and tell you it's your board. It's not.





Snowolf said:


> Speed is subjective and without seeing you ride and seeing at what speed you get spooked, it is hard to give accurate advice. For all we know, you might be riding at 40 MPH but are scared to hit 50. Most people would say that your fear in this scenario is not unusual or inappropriate. Now if you are afraid to go fast enough to maintain a solid carve, then yes, that is something you need to work on.
> 
> Now depending on the speed we are talking about and the snow conditions, yes your board absolutely can and does make a difference. Try bombing a bumpy icy run at 50 MPH on park noodle versus doing it on stiff, damp free ride board; huge difference and this difference will translate into your confidence to go fast.


My words in regards to the board not making a difference were based on a conclusion I had jumped to. I assumed the OP was meandering down intermediate runs making big S turns and losing a lot of speed in the process. That's just how I took his description. In that aspect, no board will give you confidence to point it and scream down the hill. However if you have that confidence and find yourself scared by what it feels like going that fast, then yes, a new, more stiff board may help. I am highly inclined to believe the former, and as such I believe the confidence would come from more riding and just trying to push yourself on a daily basis. A nice pair of ass pads surely won't hurt either!


----------



## Extremo

Neilingle said:


> Help..... I have been boarding a few years now and think I have reasonable technique in turns and carving etc. problem is a am a naturally cautious person and always think what could happen in a given situation etc.
> 
> Problems my girlfriend filmed me at my local fridge today and I was shocked how slow I looked, although technique was solid.
> 
> What's the best way of letting the brakes off and gaining speed and confidence?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neil


I find it helps to become familiar with the optimal trails. Pick something with smooth fall lines with a safe exit. Find your lines and just keep lapping them. You'll be able to progress safely and will be hitting 50 in no time.

But make sure you have the right equipment. You don't want to be bombing on a park pickle with urathane highbacks and a $100 boot. If you're going to ride agressively, you need the right gear for it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ride and try to keep up with skiers who like to tuck and bomb...last week they were at whistler and their gps clocked at 76 mph and they did 72k vert that day. 40 mph is comfortable and now feels rather slow, 50 is getting to pucker speed and for me its fast enough...equip and technique gives you confidence.


----------



## aiidoneus

I hit 50 mph give or take a bit on my evo, solid as a rock. Just depends on snow conditions for me.

As for OP, why not post the video? Sometimes your form feels and looks good at slow speeds but changes dramatically at higher speeds. Your comfort level may be related to form at higher speeds.


----------



## mike9998

What is the name of the app you use to track speed?


----------



## Gdog42

Extremo said:


> But make sure you have the right equipment. You don't want to be bombing on a park pickle with urathane highbacks and a $100 boot. If you're going to ride agressively, you need the right gear for it.


Sorry, but I know from my own experience that that is just bullsh*t. I have pretty soft highbacks (Union DLX) and even softer boots (ThirtyTwo Prion), and I've been going around 50 mph, according to the app on the iphone.

It's not about having fancy stiff boots and carbon highbacks and crap. Although yes, they *do* make everything more responsive and easier to handle, you don't *need* them just to go faster.
Having more responsive gear will only make it more comfortable to go faster, but that doesn't mean you can't already go just as fast if you have low end gear.


----------



## wernersl

mike9998 said:


> What is the name of the app you use to track speed?


Ive been using Alpine Replay on my Galaxy S3. I hear Ski Trax or something like that is good if you have a crapple iphone.

As to what Snowolf said...the board absolutely can make all the difference in the world. Sure you can hit 50 on a noodle, but would probably feel scary as hell. I chose my Never Summer RaptorX for a reason. Im a straightline rider. Love to bomb in just about any condition. I will say that 48 on bumpy icy runs at a crowded resort is a bit unnerving, even on the Raptor. But...that thing will stop on a dime if I need it to. Especially when you have unpredictable slow traffic in front of you. On nice early morning groomers, 50+ was a dream and felt really, really good on that board. 

What are you riding by the way, OP? Not saying that the board is EVERYTHING, but certainly makes a difference if increasing your speed is high on your list of priorities. That said, my good friend is still a bit faster than me on his little Carbon Credit, but that comes more from confidence than anything else. Id hate to try and keep up with him if he were on a Premier or Raptor. 

As others have said...slow progression is what it will take to up your confidence. Try short bursts of flat based straight lining on nice smooth runs and start getting used to the higher speeds. Before you know it you will be bombing chopped out crud with little fear. Just remember once you get going you need to commit. Thats what has helped me. I just stopped hitting the brakes and commit myself to the bomb. When you start to get tired or worn out start making wider turns and gradually slow yourself down and take a breather if you have to.

Good luck.


----------



## t21

I use that Alpine replay app for recording my runs and i went 40mph on one run,the rest was a combine speed of 34mph. I was happy with that and besides my goal to progress more on bump runs. I know i could go much faster but it was not my priority. We have a blue/black run here on our local mountain that you can reach 70 mph BUT it has to be like a ghost town to safely achieve it. There was a youtube vid posted on that particular run. anyways, confidence is a big factor on going fast, but you have to be in control of such speed cuz we've seen or read about incidents of careless speed demons on the mountain.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

wernersl said:


> Ive been using Alpine Replay on my Galaxy S3. I hear Ski Trax or something like that is good if you have a crapple iphone.
> 
> As to what Snowolf said...the board absolutely can make all the difference in the world. Sure you can hit 50 on a noodle, but would probably feel scary as hell. I chose my Never Summer RaptorX for a reason. Im a straightline rider. Love to bomb in just about any condition. I will say that 48 on bumpy icy runs at a crowded resort is a bit unnerving, even on the Raptor. But...that thing will stop on a dime if I need it to. Especially when you have unpredictable slow traffic in front of you. On nice early morning groomers, 50+ was a dream and felt really, really good on that board.
> 
> What are you riding by the way, OP? Not saying that the board is EVERYTHING, but certainly makes a difference if increasing your speed is high on your list of priorities. That said, my good friend is still a bit faster than me on his little Carbon Credit, but that comes more from confidence than anything else. Id hate to try and keep up with him if he were on a Premier or Raptor.
> 
> As others have said...slow progression is what it will take to up your confidence. Try short bursts of flat based straight lining on nice smooth runs and start getting used to the higher speeds. Before you know it you will be bombing chopped out crud with little fear. Just remember once you get going you need to commit. Thats what has helped me. I just stopped hitting the brakes and commit myself to the bomb. When you start to get tired or worn out start making wider turns and gradually slow yourself down and take a breather if you have to.
> 
> Good luck.


This is pretty bang on.... confidence in your gear and in yourself is the key. You need to hit the "commit switch" and just giver'


----------



## Extremo

Gdog42 said:


> Sorry, but I know from my own experience that that is just bullsh*t. I have pretty soft highbacks (Union DLX) and even softer boots (ThirtyTwo Prion), and I've been going around 50 mph, according to the app on the iphone.
> 
> It's not about having fancy stiff boots and carbon highbacks and crap. Although yes, they *do* make everything more responsive and easier to handle, you don't *need* them just to go faster.
> Having more responsive gear will only make it more comfortable to go faster, but that doesn't mean you can't already go just as fast if you have low end gear.


The only thing that's bullshit is your Iphone app. I've seen that thing read 76 mph when according to my contour i've never broken 60.

If you're riding packed pow yeah you can get away with rubbery gear. But if you're riding manly conditions you're going to need manly gear.


----------



## Oldman

My Tracks is also an app option. Everyone has to remember that the GPS units in most phones are basic chips and your high speed is often going to be skewed. More solid data is going to be achieved with a dedicated GPS unit, but who wants to carry yet another "unit". To the Op, keep riding, keep pushing and you will find a new "comfort zone" with each passing day.


----------



## racer357

I use Ski tracks on my I phone.

During my last trip to Keystone, Ski tracks showed 58.8 mph.

My Contour gps showed the same run at 59.1.

I think the accuracy of the iphone app depends on your surroundings quite a bit.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

I have also compared my Ski Tracks to my Contour+ GPS and they were pretty damn close in multiple instances, so I'm happy with just using the app usually.

Ski Tracks: 
"Location accuracy can be effected by iPhone position, foliage, reduced visible sky area (such as being in a valley), other electronic or magnetic devices close by. Track statistics such as Max Speed, Slope Angle are calculated on good quality location data over approximately 100 meters (300 feet). Our tests have shown that the accuracy is about ±5% depending on location."


On the wide open straight runs I find it seems pretty accurate. If you pick a nice wide open bomber run with nobody around and keep riding it over and over and tracking your progress it should give a fairly accurate reading of your improvements I would think.


----------



## Efilnikufesin

TorpedoVegas said:


> I have also compared my Ski Tracks to my Contour+ GPS and they were pretty damn close in multiple instances, so I'm happy with just using the app usually.
> 
> Ski Tracks:
> "Location accuracy can be effected by iPhone position, foliage, reduced visible sky area (such as being in a valley), other electronic or magnetic devices close by. Track statistics such as Max Speed, Slope Angle are calculated on good quality location data over approximately 100 meters (300 feet). Our tests have shown that the accuracy is about ±5% depending on location."
> 
> 
> On the wide open straight runs I find it seems pretty accurate. If you pick a nice wide open bomber run with nobody around and keep riding it over and over and tracking your progress it should give a fairly accurate reading of your improvements I would think.


Plus I find occasionally you need to allow it some time to collect accurate data. On occasion it has told me I went 68 mph or more, then checking the stats later in the day it settled down into the 50's or 40's.


----------



## kenshapiro2002

sabatoa said:


> My goal was 50mph this season. I'm sure I would have hit it had my season lasted longer. The resorts weren't even fully open before my season ended.


I hit 39.7 yesterday. Still can't hit 40, but I'll be 60 in a few weeks and feel pretty good about that speed.:yahoo:


----------



## kenshapiro2002

mike9998 said:


> What is the name of the app you use to track speed?


I'm using Ski Tracks (lite)...a freebie.


----------



## Gdog42

Extremo said:


> If you're riding packed pow yeah you can get away with rubbery gear. But if you're riding manly conditions you're going to need manly gear.


Ok then, let's ask Cat.
Hello, Cat. Do you think the OP should spend a shit load of money on new high end snowboard gear just because he "needs" it to go a little faster?

Cat says...





Like I said, it does help but you don't need it.


----------



## kenshapiro2002

Gdog42 said:


> Ok then, let's ask Cat.
> Hello, Cat. Do you think the OP should spend a shit load of money on new high end snowboard gear just because he "needs" it to go a little faster?
> 
> Cat says...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it does help but you don't need it.



Reminds me of the VW ad from the 60s that showed a Beetle and read, "0-60...yes!" A Lambo can hit 100, more quickly than a Corolla, and will be more stable, but they're both doing 100.


----------



## edlo

*Focus on control not gps*

If you've been boarding for a few years , your body remembers your falls, bumps and bruises. It will let you go only as fast as your brakes can stop you. When learning you will go faster than you can control , causing face , head , and tailbone impact. If I would have found this forum years ago I could have save many bumps and bruises. Learning to slowdown , stop, when to use the tail to slow down and how to use the front to control your speed will give you the confidence to go faster. My turning point was after taking a lesson and learning to use the downhill foot. 

If you are putting weight or leaning on your uphill foot out of fear, you are going too fast and likely have the tail come around and catch an edge.

Focusing on a gps for speed will not help you get faster or teach you more control. I actually go faster on flatter blue than steep blacks because it is much harder to slow down when it is steeper.

Maybe it is time to invest in a private lesson to get you to the next level. The videos and advice on this site is very helpful, but a live lessons can add so much more. Unless you are posting video how can someone advise you on form.


----------



## Timberline

Smoking a bowl if you're into that usually does the trick for me.


----------



## wernersl

Timberline said:


> Smoking a bowl if you're into that usually does the trick for me.


That would slow me down!


----------



## ARSENALFAN

blunted_nose said:


> I feel for you bro. If my season ended like that i would of lost my mind. Even the though of summer before the next winter makes me want to cry. Recover and you will hit 50 in no time...
> 
> Arsenal, you should race me at sunshine next time we meet up. i want to see how slow i am...


I am not that fast yet. Hit 79km/h or about 50mph today but wasn't balls out. Got the board waxed and will hit 85 tomorrow. Torpedo hit 95 the other day.


----------



## blunted_nose

ARSENALFAN said:


> I am not that fast yet. Hit 79km/h or about 50mph today but wasn't balls out. Got the board waxed and will hit 85 tomorrow. Torpedo hit 95 the other day.


I dont have a clue how fast i am. Im going this monday.... Be there or be square.


----------



## vknyvz

Efilnikufesin said:


> There are a few smart phone apps that track all your speed such as average, top, and sustained speed along with other stats such as vertical for the day and air time and shows graphs of speed on which parts of the slope.
> 
> Hit 52.34 mph hour last year with my goal being to break 50, working on breaking 60 this year. Scare the shit out of myself sometimes, but I love the adrenaline rush from it, though I have only managed 54.32 so far.


what app are you using? yesterday in hunter, i did some stupid speed, didn't fall but really wondered my speed...

nevermind dude i saw someone posted it, ski tracks


----------



## aiidoneus

I have tried ski tracks and gps ski maps. They both seem to give different speeds. On one I have hit 85ish, and the other 70kph


----------



## Soggysnow

Ok I am back in this thread. Thought I was going ok with the speed increasing. Apparently not.

Today there are a few icy sections, nothing major. My board has been tuned a week ago so I have sharp edges with the tip and tail detuned.
_I am constantly sliding out on my toe edge,_ of course it scares me and I slow down or just ride a combo of heels and flat (not a very advanced choice with 3 seasons of riding behind me)

Something is definitely going on with my riding. I have tried pulling my back shoulder back to stop counter rotation, trying to keep that front arm forward, weight forward. Trying to relax and bend my knees more (constant battle when you are scared)

What could be possible causes for this instability on my toes?


----------



## Joe Coffee

Just do it. Thats how I learn everything I know. Just do it. Read up of course on how to do it so you are doing it at least somewhat right but you will never learn or become confident until you just do it and fail a few times and learn how to do it. JUST DO IT.


----------



## skunkworks_

There's only so much grip that any edge has. If you're on an icy steep, your board is not going to hold you up if you're bearing down desperately hard on that edge to bleed off speed. Of course it's going to slip. If your instinct when you start picking up speed is to bear down on an edge even harder, you're going to make the problem worse.

Slow yourself down by doing quicker, smaller-radius skidded turns. Try to plot your line to stay away from turning on icy patches, and when you're on parts of the slope that have more snow, work the entire arc of your turn, especially the top half.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Soggysnow said:


> Ok I am back in this thread. Thought I was going ok with the speed increasing. Apparently not.
> 
> Today there are a few icy sections, nothing major. My board has been tuned a week ago so I have sharp edges with the tip and tail detuned.
> _I am constantly sliding out on my toe edge,_ of course it scares me and I slow down or just ride a combo of heels and flat (not a very advanced choice with 3 seasons of riding behind me)
> 
> Something is definitely going on with my riding. I have tried pulling my back shoulder back to stop counter rotation, trying to keep that front arm forward, weight forward. Trying to relax and bend my knees more (constant battle when you are scared)
> 
> What could be possible causes for this instability on my toes?


Just sack up, let the board go...u gotta have confidence in the board and start mobbin around with folks that are better and just try to keep up.

Sliding out on your toe edge...get lower really bend your knees, squat and keep your back straight to dig that edge in. And for ice...just float over it, don't try to turn, stop or slow down. When going fast, the fear is perhaps being able to stop or turn in time....the remedy for that is to look and ride further ahead...instead of looking 2-3 turns ahead...you need to look 2-300 yards head. And when you need to shut it down or slow, it will take 3-4 slashes instead of 1 or 2 hockey stops.


----------



## Donutz

Soggysnow said:


> _I am constantly sliding out on my toe edge,_ of course it scares me and I slow down or just ride a combo of heels and flat (not a very advanced choice with 3 seasons of riding behind me)
> 
> Something is definitely going on with my riding. I have tried pulling my back shoulder back to stop counter rotation, trying to keep that front arm forward, weight forward. Trying to relax and bend my knees more (constant battle when you are scared)
> 
> What could be possible causes for this instability on my toes?


What kind of turn are you doing? Wide gentle turn, hard high carving turn, C turns on steeps? And what kind of sliding out are you getting? Tail chatter? Reverting? Or the whole thing just sliding down the hill?


----------



## Soggysnow

Donutz said:


> What kind of turn are you doing? Wide gentle turn, hard high carving turn, C turns on steeps? And what kind of sliding out are you getting? Tail chatter? Reverting? Or the whole thing just sliding down the hill?


I don't even know, I am just trying to stay upright! Most likely Wide medium aggressive turns? Not steep terrain. My board will straight-out slip out from underneath me or send me skidding. I have no issues on heel side and don't mind riding flat over the ice but I need to turn at some point! Especially going round some of the harder corners, they are all to side for me and I just skid, I really don't like it.
Because there isn't ice everywhere, just patches (which can't be seen under dusting of snow) so I am anticipating slipping and have to keep telling myself to relax. Its a little better on my reg camber but I cannot always know when its going to be icy till im up. I feel its more of technique thing anyhow.

Wrath I have really made a focus lately to look _even more_ ahead of where I normally would after reading other posts on here, so that at least is covered. I have a friend who is a speed lapper but she will have to wait for me as she is WAY faster, not just a bit. I just get frustrated riding with her.
Maybe I am not keeping my back straight as I do try and get low remembering if I DO fall which I do sometimes on the ice, its less distance to fall.


----------



## Donutz

Without videos or anything, I'm guessing of course. But I'd check first for too much toe overhang causing toe drag and pushing you off your edges. Failing that, maybe you aren't getting as far up on your edges as you think you are. With heelside of course the highbacks force you to edge, but with toeside if you don't have really stiff boots you might not be as high up on your edges as you think.


----------



## tigre

When I wash out on my toe edge it's because my legs are too stiff and I'm sticking my butt out. Usually because I'm too uptight or too tired. Liquid courage helps with the first cause, caffeine helps with the second.


----------



## neni

Neilingle said:


> Problems my girlfriend filmed me at my local fridge today and I was shocked how slow I looked, although technique was solid


Never rely on a video to estimate your speed, especially not in snow. Since you’ve got no contrasts/landmarks, your eye will be deluded and you underestimate your speed.

I’m actually a cautious person, too. But I’m also stubborn. I ride with a bunch of very experienced guys (+20years on boards) so I couldn't let the matter rest till I was able to (almost) catch up. Took me many moons, to be confident enough. So take your time and just increase step by step.



BigmountainVMD said:


> Also, don't let anyone come on here and tell you it's your board. It's not.


I’d strongly disagree with that. How fast you dare to ride depends a lot of how secure and confident you feel and this depends on how well the board behaves at higher speeds. Well, there might be super cracks feeling fine with noodle boards and sneakers taped on the board instead of bindings, but for us intermediate riders, equipment can make a big difference. For me, it even depends on how hard I fasten the boots and straps. If there’s just a little too much free moving space, I get insecure. I only dare to ride fast if I know that the slightest movement of - say the toes - will be immediately transferred to the board 

I ride a Flagship 158 since this year and dare to go faster than ever, simply because it feels ok to do so. I began to measure with Ski Tracks some weeks ago. I’ve not yet done a run that felt very fast but already was at 55mph. I guess, there’s a big measure aberration but anyway, it made me think “well, that’s the speed I drive on a highway with a car with lots of airbags surrounding me… hmmm…”. Kind of scary.

BTW, I’m very glad I found this thread. ‘cause I’m still (and always be) the slowest in the pack, I always thought: the guys are fast and I’m rather slow. But it seems that I’m fast enough and the guys are just nuts


----------



## wernersl

neni said:


> Never rely on a video to estimate your speed, especially not in snow. Since you’ve got no contrasts/landmarks, your eye will be deluded and you underestimate your speed.
> 
> I’m actually a cautious person, too. But I’m also stubborn. I ride with a bunch of very experienced guys (+20years on boards) so I couldn't let the matter rest till I was able to (almost) catch up. Took me many moons, to be confident enough. So take your time and just increase step by step.
> 
> 
> I’d strongly disagree with that. How fast you dare to ride depends a lot of how secure and confident you feel and this depends on how well the board behaves at higher speeds. Well, there might be super cracks feeling fine with noodle boards and sneakers taped on the board instead of bindings, but for us intermediate riders, equipment can make a big difference. For me, it even depends on how hard I fasten the boots and straps. If there’s just a little too much free moving space, I get insecure. I only dare to ride fast if I know that the slightest movement of - say the toes - will be immediately transferred to the board
> 
> I ride a Flagship 158 since this year and dare to go faster than ever, simply because it feels ok to do so. I began to measure with Ski Tracks some weeks ago. I’ve not yet done a run that felt very fast but already was at 55mph. I guess, there’s a big measure aberration but anyway, it made me think “well, that’s the speed I drive on a highway with a car with lots of airbags surrounding me… hmmm…”. Kind of scary.
> 
> BTW, I’m very glad I found this thread. ‘cause I’m still (and always be) the slowest in the pack, I always thought: the guys are fast and I’m rather slow. But it seems that I’m fast enough and the guys are just nuts


Make no mistake...55 is booking it. Unless you have a really nice smooth groomer 55 will make most people feel like shitting their pants. I hit that at Heavenly last month, just wish the run was steeper because that was maxed out. Barely a blue...but most of the steep shit was pretty well cruded up, so hitting even 45 was a bit sketchy.


----------



## vknyvz

yea never rely on a video, video don't do the justice, this weekend I am gonna use ski tracks app let's see how good it is and accurate and how fast I usually go. 

I noticed something thou, I don't always go as fast as I can, but when I do I let my fear go (sometimes) and go faster, I never really fall, on the contrary, board just feels fine. but still haven't attempted to go fast on blacks


----------



## wernersl

I dont know if its available for the Crapple phone but if you are using Android I would recommend trying Alpine Replay. Really cool app. Tons of stats as well as an overlay on the trail map of your day.


----------



## vknyvz

wernersl said:


> I dont know if its available for the Crapple phone but if you are using Android I would recommend trying Alpine Replay. Really cool app. Tons of stats as well as an overlay on the trail map of your day.


https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/alpinereplay-ski-snowboard/id457396498?mt=8

hmm yea it's good i will get it too, weird on my searches i didn't come across with this


----------



## wernersl

vknyvz said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/alpinereplay-ski-snowboard/id457396498?mt=8
> 
> hmm yea it's good i will get it too, weird on my searches i didn't come across with this


That air time stat is total bullshit. No way I was airborne for 2.5 seconds. But it was a deep pow day (for SoCal) so the smooth float might have tricked the phones sensor into thinking I was in the air. Otherwise it seems really good. Tried it out for the first 3 runs of the day, but forget to resume for the second half! Damnit


----------



## vknyvz

wernersl said:


> That air time stat is total bullshit. No way I was airborne for 2.5 seconds. But it was a deep pow day (for SoCal) so the smooth float might have tricked the phones sensor into thinking I was in the air. Otherwise it seems really good. Tried it out for the first 3 runs of the day, but forget to resume for the second half! Damnit


Cool stats calories burned and all looks good
Yea I was wondering about that how is it that you only ride 3 times in all day lol


----------



## wernersl

vknyvz said:


> Cool stats calories burned and all looks good
> Yea I was wondering about that how is it that you only ride 3 times in all day lol


I think I got about 8 runs in that day. Only rode till about 1130.


----------



## East§ide

going fast is as easy as picking an edge, committing and bending your knees..just fuckin go. if you know how to stop, you know how to stop, whether youre going 5 or 50 miles an hour


----------



## surr3a1

*Faster*

Hello everyone,

I saw this discussion and had to post a reply. I am personally a speed junkie. The speed is never enough for me and usually I go faster than most skiers on the track.

Unfortunately I only got the Ski Tracks this weekend and had run a small track where I did about 40mp/h - nothing spectacular.

I learned to go fast even before I learned to carve. And it was just because I had to turn less, therefore I would fall less.

I am happy to give some tips on how to go fast if that is what one desires.

First of all you should have no problems riding the track at a normal speed. If you do not have the confidence and the skill to stop - you should build them first!

For me personally the key to riding fast is riding low, really low! You have to be able to bend your knees and get down, therefore lowering your center of gravity. The lower you ride, the more control and stability you have.
By being low you have the advantage of your legs acting like big shock absorbs. This will forgive some mistakes that you may make and will get you through the bumps much easier.
Picture it like this: your body stays on the same level and only your feet get up and down following the terrain.
Finally, by riding low you reduce any damage you may get from falling, because basically you fall from much lower and in most cases - you'll slide on the track... you will not fall on it.

You have to be able to hold on one edge of the board for a longer time with ease. When you are riding fast - you can't change the edges so often and quite frankly - you shouldn't!
I've heard many people say - why do I have to learn to ride on one edge, when all I need to know is how to switch them. They can't stay on one edge for a long time and don't feel secure when doing so. Their legs get tired very fast, you can't get tired at 40-50mp/h ... 

Most people can get some speed on a very good flat track, but at the moment when some small bumps start showing up - they have to hit the breaks. This is very common among most of the people I know.
The only way to overcome this is to loosen yourself. 
Imagine that you are speeding up and are riding low, you are tensed and holding your edge tight. When the bumps come all you have to do is loosen your grip on the track and loosen your legs. You can't hold the same edge over the bumps as you do on the flat surface. In my experience most people do the opposite. After the bumps are gone - you go back to a more tensed stance.

The way you stand on the board and the way you turn is also very important. You have to be well centered on the board and your weight has to be equally distributed on both feet.
The way that I turn is by leaning my whole body back or forward and when I am at the right angle I quickly switch the edge of the board. You don't turn your body - just lean back and forward.
You can never ever hesitate with the edge of the board, and you can never ride on the flat of the board - with no edge.

You need good equipment and protection. Your bindings are the most important part here imo, as they need to pass your input directly to the board with not hesitation. They need to be stiff and tight.

That was long, please forgive my English (I am not a native obviously).
I really hope I didn't bore you to death.

Cheers!


----------



## Mel M

t21 said:


> I use that Alpine replay app for recording my runs and i went 40mph on one run,the rest was a combine speed of 34mph. I was happy with that and besides my goal to progress more on bump runs. I know i could go much faster but it was not my priority. We have a blue/black run here on our local mountain that you can reach 70 mph BUT it has to be like a ghost town to safely achieve it. There was a youtube vid posted on that particular run. anyways, confidence is a big factor on going fast, but you have to be in control of such speed cuz we've seen or read about incidents of careless speed demons on the mountain.


I use the Alpine relay app too. It's my second year riding and I've been trying to break 35 mph carving. I never straight line bomb. I was psyched as well when I saw a recorded time of over 50mph!!!

... but then I realized that was when I drove from the summit lodge to the base lodge to pick up my friends and didn't turn off the app. DAMN! Hahaha


----------



## vknyvz

Ok so I finally have something to say, downloaded both alpinereplay and ski tracks, and I really think AlpineReplay is better, try for yourself. So my record is *39mph (ski tracks) or 38.3 (alpine replay)*. For some reason Alpine replay's max speed is always less than what Ski Tracks shows (wonder which one is more accurate).

I do have a question tho, (btw my binding angles are / / )
where should I put my weight on more, front or back leg?
- at high speed, while going flat, weight should be distributed, equally on legs or not?
- at high speed, while doing heelside or toeside weight should be distributed, equally on legs or not?

the reason why i am asking this is because, I was pretty fast, was doing a toeside and front of the board got airborne, coz all of my weight were on my back foot, I saved myself didn't wash out but I notice this is happening quite often, what is wrong here?



East§ide said:


> going fast is as easy as picking an edge, committing and bending your knees..just fuckin go. if you know how to stop, you know how to stop, whether youre going 5 or 50 miles an hour


that isn't entirely true, going 15mph vs. 35 isn't the same, well ok at least not for me, maybe deep inside you tell yourself hey you're freaking fast slow down. also it takes a bit more to slow down from 40+mph than 15mph.



Mel M said:


> I use the Alpine relay app too. It's my second year riding and I've been trying to break 35 mph carving. I never straight line bomb. I was psyched as well when I saw a recorded time of over 50mph!!!
> 
> ... but then I realized that was when I drove from the summit lodge to the base lodge to pick up my friends and didn't turn off the app. DAMN! Hahaha


haha good one. I like Alpine replay too it's def. better tha ski tracks since it has an online website/community and all it has much in depth stats/ranking etc.

I am at 39mph, trying to break to 40-45mph..

Ooo I saw 69mph or something on there dude, I don't think I will ever attempt that, that's just over the speed limit in New York state 



surr3a1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> For me personally the key to riding fast is riding low, really low! You have to be able to bend your knees and get down, therefore lowering your center of gravity. The lower you ride, the more control and stability you have.
> By being low you have the advantage of your legs acting like big shock absorbs. This will forgive some mistakes that you may make and will get you through the bumps much easier.
> Picture it like this: your body stays on the same level and only your feet get up and down following the terrain.
> Finally, by riding low you reduce any damage you may get from falling, because basically you fall from much lower and in most cases - you'll slide on the track... you will not fall on it.
> 
> Cheers!


All the good advises man, I personally doing exactly what you're saying, and it's funny that I figured this out on my own, I noticed that lower I was on the board when attempting to go fast the better I felt so kept doing it. Also you're right about `loosen your legs` well that do help on somewhat small bumps/moguls, I personally still have issues when they are a bit wider and bigger...


----------



## neni

surr3a1 said:


> For me personally the key to *riding fast is riding low*, really low! You have to be able to bend your knees and get down, therefore lowering your center of gravity. The lower you ride, the more control and stability you have.
> ...
> You have to be *well centered *on the board and your weight has to be equally distributed on both feet.


What a clear post! :10: 

I'd agree with almost all your points. But after imagening how I ride, I have some points that differ:


surr3a1 said:


> The way that I turn is by leaning my whole body back or forward and when I am at the right angle I quickly switch the edge of the board. You don't turn your body - just lean back and forward.


This is the case, if I ride at about 30-40. But as soon a I get faster, I keep the body quite centered and only work with the legs. 



surr3a1 said:


> When you are riding fast - you can't change the edges so often and quite frankly - you shouldn't! ... and you can never ride on the flat of the board - with no edge.


I either ride on the flat of the board to gain speed or swich edges about every other 50m - that's quite often if you're at 50mph  

BTW: I cross checked Ski Tracks with the navigation system of my car which I consider to be quite precise. Ski Tracks was 4% too fast at 100km/h.



vknyvz said:


> I do have a question tho, (btw my binding angles are / / )
> where should I put my weight on more, front or back leg?
> - at high speed, while going flat, weight should be distributed, equally on legs or not?
> - at high speed, while doing heelside or toeside weight should be distributed, equally on legs or not?


It depends. If I want to gain more speed, I'm leaning foreward with almost all the weight on the front leg. Otherwise, while going flat, I keep the weight very centered, and again more front if turning. NEVER on the back leg - that would make me stiff and unstable. I need the hind leg to be free to correct and react quickly - I couldn't do that with too much weight on it. 
That's how I learned it from "my guys". One of them does 77mph with the board on our ski race track (measured with official chronometry) - can't be too wrong then, I guess  




Mel M said:


> ... but then I realized that was when I drove from the summit lodge to the base lodge to pick up my friends and didn't turn off the app. DAMN! Hahaha


 haha, very nice :laugh:


----------



## East§ide

vknyvz said:


> that isn't entirely true, going 15mph vs. 35 isn't the same, well ok at least not for me, maybe deep inside you tell yourself hey you're freaking fast slow down. also it takes a bit more to slow down from 40+mph than 15mph.


meh, it really IS that simple. it doesnt really take MORE to slow down at 40mph, just longer. slowing down heelside is slowing down heelside. the fundamentals of snowboarding are always there.


----------



## surr3a1

**

Hi again,

What I meant by saying that you should hold and edge, was that at the high speed if you keep flat and you go over a small bump, and suddenly your edge carves into the snow - you can/will probably get surprised and fall.

Keeping an edge most of the time is the kind of insurance that gives you some extra confidence .

It doesn't need to be a hard/deep carving, it can be a small one.



East§ide said:


> meh, it really IS that simple. it doesnt really take MORE to slow down at 40mph, just longer. slowing down heelside is slowing down heelside. the fundamentals of snowboarding are always there.


Generally you are correct. What many beginners don't realize is that the higher speed means longer braking. They want to stop 'right here' and instead of giving themselves some more time to stop, they try to carve harder... and fall because they go over the edge.

If you started to brake and started to slow down and you are holding your edge - you are going to stop... there is no other way. Just keep the same edge/force/angle, don't overdo it just because you want to stop for 5m instead of 15m.



> This is the case, if I ride at about 30-40. But as soon a I get faster, I keep the body quite centered and only work with the legs.


It is the other way to do it and I do it as well... both ways are correct


----------



## vknyvz

East§ide said:


> meh, it really IS that simple. it doesnt really take MORE to slow down at 40mph, just longer. slowing down heelside is slowing down heelside. the fundamentals of snowboarding are always there.


oh yea i didn't mean more i meant longer, and sometimes i get off balance when i try to slow down using heelside, oddly enough i am more comfortable slowing down with toeside. 


it's odd because when i was learning heelside was so easy and toeside was a bit hard (guess this is same for everybody)



surr3a1 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Keeping an edge most of the time is the kind of insurance that gives you some extra confidence .


man you always say all the right things  you can say that again, that's the feeling I have when I am on edge haha


----------



## wrathfuldeity

East§ide said:


> meh, it really IS that simple. it doesnt really take MORE to slow down at 40mph, just longer. slowing down heelside is slowing down heelside. the fundamentals of snowboarding are always there.


yes and no...if you are flying 50 mph, you can not do a heel or toeside hockey stop...you will wash out or go flying in another direction. Its better to do some quick edge to edge slashes using cross under technique. That way you can slow down and control your direction. Its like using anti-lock breaks verses locked up out of control skid. But you got to be riding in an anticipatory or looking way down the hill....anyway around here cause you don't want to be fucking yourself into a tree, off a cliff or another person.


----------



## Joe Coffee

Gdog42 said:


> Sorry, but I know from my own experience that that is just bullsh*t. I have pretty soft highbacks (Union DLX) and even softer boots (ThirtyTwo Prion), and I've been going around 50 mph, according to the app on the iphone.
> 
> It's not about having fancy stiff boots and carbon highbacks and crap. Although yes, they *do* make everything more responsive and easier to handle, you don't *need* them just to go faster.
> *Having more responsive gear will only make it more comfortable to go faster,* but that doesn't mean you can't already go just as fast if you have low end gear.


And more safe. I dont want some guy slamming into me at 50mph because he has little control due to gear. Honestly park gear and beginner gear (all of which is usually quite soft) is not meant for going 50mph.


----------



## East§ide

Joe Coffee said:


> And more safe. I dont want some guy slamming into me at 50mph because he has little control due to gear. Honestly park gear and beginner gear (all of which is usually quite soft) is not meant for going 50mph.


i would be inclined to say that i felt considerably more comfortable at speed with my new boots and cartels over my older, softer boots and unions..


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

i was scared to go fast before too.. my brother, NSXRguy, told me to cover up the bottom part of my face fully.. 

all that high speed wind gust scared me before because it was an indication of how fast i'm going, which scared me mentally and slowed me down.

hope that helps


----------



## Donutz

JDMITRB18CR said:


> i was scared to go fast before too.. my brother, NSXRguy, told me to cover up the bottom part of my face fully..
> 
> all that high speed wind gust scared me before because it was an indication of how fast i'm going, which scared me mentally and slowed me down.
> 
> hope that helps


Very interesting bit of psychology there. :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Donutz said:


> Very interesting bit of psychology there. :thumbsup:


Then another remedy would be a nice slow waltz on the buds or ear plugs

Does that mean I can listen to Ted Nugent and be bombing down the bunny hill while side-slipping


----------



## danm

wrathfuldeity said:


> Then another remedy would be a nice slow waltz on the buds or ear plugs
> 
> Does that mean I can listen to Ted Nugent and be bombing down the bunny hill while side-slipping


YESSS, but do it with external speakers so all the kids can hear how fast you're going!


----------



## vknyvz

wrathfuldeity said:


> yes and no...if you are flying 50 mph, you can not do a heel or toeside hockey stop...you will wash out or go flying in another direction. Its better to do some quick edge to edge slashes using cross under technique. That way you can slow down and control your direction. Its like using anti-lock breaks verses locked up out of control skid. But you got to be riding in an anticipatory or looking way down the hill....anyway around here cause you don't want to be fucking yourself into a tree, off a cliff or another person.


i totally agree, at first i was trying this but notice that it was causing to get my off balance, so i did fast lil left and rights bleed some speed off then full heel or toe to slow down more



JDMITRB18CR said:


> i was scared to go fast before too.. my brother, NSXRguy, told me to cover up the bottom part of my face fully..
> 
> all that high speed wind gust scared me before because it was an indication of how fast i'm going, which scared me mentally and slowed me down.
> 
> hope that helps


haha true dat, my face is all covered, wearing a face mask what I am scared about (still) when I reach around 39, 40 (haven't reached 50 yet) is that things around me passing before my eyes like a movie thingy, lol that scary too


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

vknyvz said:


> haha true dat, my face is all covered, wearing a face mask what I am scared about (still) when I reach around 39, 40 (haven't reached 50 yet) is that things around me passing before my eyes like a movie thingy, lol that scary too


i plan to track my speed once i get my Raptor.. should be interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## Gdog42

JDMITRB18CR said:


> i plan to track my speed once i get my Raptor.. should be interesting :thumbsup:


What kind of Raptor? The failplane? :icon_scratch:


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

Gdog42 said:


> What kind of Raptor? The failplane? :icon_scratch:


exactly!


----------



## Gdog42

Well then, good luck when the oxygen system fails on you! :laugh:


----------



## wernersl

JDMITRB18CR said:


> i plan to track my speed once i get my Raptor.. should be interesting :thumbsup:


That board is far faster than I'm capable of. Hit 52 before shutting it down. I want 60 this season. Just have to get over the fear I guess.


----------



## SuperNewb

Gdog42 said:


> What kind of Raptor? The failplane? :icon_scratch:


I got an app for my phone that tracks speed. According to my car's speedometer, it's DEAD on. 

Hit 43 mph today...but it was on a VERY short run...probably less than 15 seconds. And not too much room to stop, so that was a little scary. I'm still a beginner so that's "crap ur pants" speed for me. :laugh:


----------



## neni

SuperNewb said:


> I got an app for my phone that tracks speed. According to my car's speedometer, it's DEAD on.
> 
> Hit 43 mph today...but it was on a VERY short run...probably less than 15 seconds. And not too much room to stop, so that was a little scary. I'm still a beginner so that's "crap ur pants" speed for me. :laugh:


Don't forget, that the car speedometer also indikates an about 10% higher speed (depending of car brand, age of tires). GPS of a navigation system would be more reliable


----------



## SuperNewb

neni said:


> Don't forget, that the car speedometer also indikates an about 10% higher speed (depending of car brand, age of tires). GPS of a navigation system would be more reliable


For my old POS Civic, the speed app was 3-5 mph slow. My buddies brand new truck on the way to the slopes it was spot on. I think it's pretty accurate...+/- 2 mph or so.

By "my car" earlier...I actually meant my roommates truck. I don't trust my 200,000+ mile car speedometer for anything. Lol


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

wernersl said:


> That board is far faster than I'm capable of. Hit 52 before shutting it down. I want 60 this season. Just have to get over the fear I guess.


as long as you dont hit 88 mph, you should be ok =)


----------



## wernersl

JDMITRB18CR said:


> as long as you dont hit 88 mph, you should be ok =)


I was hoping for magic at 88 but alas...dont think Ill be seeing that speed on snow anytime soon!


----------



## stillz

Maybe it's just because our lifts are really slow, but I think speed is overrated. I'm not in that big of a rush to sit in a chair.


----------



## wernersl

stillz said:


> Maybe it's just because our lifts are really slow, but I think speed is overrated. I'm not in that big of a rush to sit in a chair.


Nah... I like the adrenaline rush.


----------



## SuperNewb

wernersl said:


> Nah... I like the adrenaline rush.


This.

It's still somewhat scary for me (Been boarding for 2 months), but it's a rush unlike anything else I've experienced. I'm sure if you eat it at that speed, it's a pain unlike anything else I've experienced too...but I'm prepared for that. :dizzy:


----------



## wernersl

SuperNewb said:


> This.
> 
> It's still somewhat scary for me (Been boarding for 2 months), but it's a rush unlike anything else I've experienced. I'm sure if you eat it at that speed, it's a pain unlike anything else I've experienced too...but I'm prepared for that. :dizzy:


Yeah you think that until you can't sit for 2 months on your tailbone.


----------



## SuperNewb

wernersl said:


> Yeah you think that until you can't sit for 2 months on your tailbone.


Yeah, that was after my first day riding...landed on my tailbone about 40 times. I stayed with it through the pain, and snowboarded almost 12 hours my first day. Oh God the pain...the inside of my asscrack was bruised...badly. :laugh:

Fortunately, though I'm new to boarding, I've been an athlete for a long time...so I've had my share of breaks, sprains, bruises, concussions...etc.,


----------



## wernersl

SuperNewb said:


> Yeah, that was after my first day riding...landed on my tailbone about 40 times. I stayed with it through the pain, and snowboarded almost 12 hours my first day. Oh God the pain...the inside of my asscrack was bruised...badly. :laugh:
> 
> Fortunately, though I'm new to boarding, I've been an athlete for a long time...so I've had my share of breaks, sprains, bruises, concussions...etc.,


12 hours? Stay for a night session?


----------



## SuperNewb

wernersl said:


> 12 hours? Stay for a night session?


Yeah i was there from open to close. Wanted to really get it.


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

SuperNewb said:


> Yeah i was there from open to close. Wanted to really get it.












AZZPADZ. proven and tested.


----------



## SuperNewb

JDMITRB18CR said:


> AZZPADZ. proven and tested.


Yeah, fortunately, since the first day, I haven't taken a bad fall on my ass.

Shoulder, check. Head, check. Hip, check. But I'm just not catching that edge like the first day. Now I only fall when I'm riding switch or if I miss a jump. 

I may get those eventually tho...I'd have to upgrade snow pants tho...not sure those would fit underneath.


----------



## wernersl

yeah I coulda used those earlier this season. Went way too fast over a mogul. oops...


----------



## vknyvz

ok record so far 42.8mph, according to alpinereplay

i really think it has to do with the mountain you're riding groomed or not bumpy or lot of moguls etc. considering all these I can't see myself reaching to 50mph ,


----------



## SuperNewb

vknyvz said:


> ok record so far 42.8mph, according to alpinereplay
> 
> i really think it has to do with the mountain you're riding groomed or not bumpy or lot of moguls etc. considering all these I can't see myself reaching to 50mph ,


Last run of the weekend at Holiday Valley in NY, I hit 45.4 MPH...if it was steeper or longer, I think I would have been ok going a little faster...but not much.


----------



## jdang307

SuperNewb said:


> I got an app for my phone that tracks speed. According to my car's speedometer, it's DEAD on.
> 
> Hit 43 mph today...but it was on a VERY short run...probably less than 15 seconds. And not too much room to stop, so that was a little scary. I'm still a beginner so that's "crap ur pants" speed for me. :laugh:


Mine is dead on too when in the car. 

However, I think the accuracy might not be so good in the short term. If you drive a mile at 65mph I think the phones are ok (I tracked mine).

But at short bursts it's not so accurate. I don't think anything short of a radar gun is going to be accurate.

Me, my buddy, two iphone 5s, same application, roughly same top speed and I'm 15 mph higher than his.


----------

